# Bodacious Report-Blue Marlin



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Left yesterday at around 4 in the afternoon. Full moon so we were able to run 30kts to the rigs the whole way. Chunked till our hands froze off with one one yellow about 70-80 pounds. Woke up and started trolling. Picked up a wahoo at around noon and around 115 the big girl came up! Fish hit the right short and started haulin! Took most the spool off the 50. Looked back and noticed her thrashing way way behind the boat and we could see she had some shoulders. Got her to the boat in about 45 minutes our wireman took one wrap on herand she didnt like that one bit! She was still really really green and the swivel got caught up and broke her off. We estimated her at 550- 600 pounds. Fish was caught at the steps in 500ft. of water.


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice report. I see you guys made the short window of time allotted. Wow, what a nice blue. :clap:clap:clap Sorry she was lost. Wade didn't tie that did he. J/K :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bite sucked at the rigs. Did see one thing I found to be rather neat. Around 1 this morning, a small school of juvinile sailfish came up in the lights. Me and Jeremy got a good look at the little fellers, (12" or so). Had thier little sails up andthier fins were lit up tone other thing, we spent most of the 45 minute fight backing down chasing this fish...


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i wish we could of gotten a pic of one of those little guys. Two bad you missed on the net shot!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had one in the net and he jumped out. Fast little fellers.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

good report nice picts


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, I forgot how sexy I am. Even though I'm extremely photogenic, those pictures just seem to make me look better than usual!:moon





Congrats, Trip! Don't forget to turn in a catch card on the tuna from yesterday. 3rd place adds to the prize.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome job guysand congrats on the big blue ,wish we could of been out there. :clap:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - congrats on the blue. Pretty impressive for only 45 minutes.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Sweet Job !


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats fellas! Wish I could have been out there with you!! Hope the celebration went well Sat too!!

Bob


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, those pics are awesome, cant wait for the next one.:bowdown


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Conrgats to the Bodacious gang!!! I was looking for some nice pics though!!!oke


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys! Hey thats the breaks (pun intended). Thanks for posting. Wade, you were just going to hold the little feller (sail)in the net and snap a photo right? You weren'teven thinking abouttaking a billfish out of the water thats why he got away right?oke


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Great day! Sure hope it holds up a little longer. Grady White almost ready to go.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report.


----------

